# žendej



## csicska

Dobrý den, nevíte náhodou co znamená slovo „žendej“?
Minule mi to řekl můj kamarád („Ty seš takovej žendej!“) a nechtěl mi prozradit co to znamená. Prý je to velmi vulgární nadávka.
Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jde o výraz některého slovenského nářečí.
Výzam je podobný: looser, nikdo, nýmand.


----------



## wtfpwnage

Se nepouziva, nejdriv jsem si myslel ze to je sloveso. Myslim si, ze by ti skoro nikdo ani nerozumel.


----------



## bibax

Nikdy jsem to neslyšel.

Má to snad znamenat 'žádnej' (no one)?


----------



## morior_invictus

Já jsem to párkrát slyšel v Petržalce (Bratislava, SR) v konverzaci u pár mladíků ve věku od 15 do 25 let:
*žendej* = k***t, pri**baný človek

Také se používá „*žendejizmus*“, např. „No čo ti povim, čistý žendejizmus!“ = „No co ti budu povídat, (je to) absolutní prij*banost / k*k*tizmus.

Nevím zda toto slovo pochází z nějakého nářečí nebo je to jen prostě slang.


----------



## csicska

Děkuji velmi pěkně.


----------

